# Reverend!



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I just bought my second Reverend! A Flatroc this time.

I found a great Canadian dealer, but I don't know if it's ok to link a store's site on here or not.

I tried contacting Capsule and they wouldn't return my emails or calls. Plus they never have any stock anyway. This place has plenty of stock.

I guess email me if you want details, or if it's ok to post a link someone let me know.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I found a great Canadian dealer, but I don't know if it's ok to link a store's site on here or not.


Yes, please do. And tell us more about the Flatroc. Does it have a bit of Gretschiness to it???


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Reverend*

I've been trying to get my hands on a Warkhawk 390 , and like you i've been trying to get pricing . Capsule told me they could get them at a fairly good price but weren't sure if they could sell to me cause in in a different province ( NS ) ???? Whats up with that ! They told me to email them , which i did , with no response . Another dealer in Alberta say they can ship but was hoping to find something a little closer . 

any info you could provide would be greatly appreciated !





torndownunit said:


> I just bought my second Reverend! A Flatroc this time.
> 
> I found a great Canadian dealer, but I don't know if it's ok to link a store's site on here or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Robert, this was a mail order. It will be here next week. 

I can tell you from my experiences with my Charger 290 I have absolutely zero hesitation buying one without playing it. Even though the prices have gone up a bit now that Reverend doesn't sell direct, they are the best value out there IMO. Wilkinson hardware, fantastic pickups, great build quality.

I went with the Les Trem option again on this one. It adds about $100 to the price, but they are a great unit.

From all reports the Flatroc does Gretsch almost as well as a Gretsch.

Here is a clip on youtube of an older Flatroc with a Bigsgy. Same pickups though. Not the best quality clip but it gives you a taste:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kcuBogY_PQY

And last but not least the dealer is Underdog Music Co in Sasksatoon. They are a licensed Rev dealer. They were fantastic to deal with over the phone, and the people working there are all playing Reverends right now! Their sentiments on them echo mine. There prices are a hair better then Capsules too. I pay a little more in shipping then I would driving to Toronto, but they had every model to choose from and they actually returned my emails unlike Capsule.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And no PST.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

That's an awesome looking guitar...I really want to try these out!


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Cale0906, did you receive my e-mail reply? We have a Metallic Alpine Warhawk 390 coming in our opening shipment. Like all our guitar products, they will be available for sale and demo at Moog Audio in Montreal and for customers outside Quebec, directly through us.

Andy www.diffusion-audio.com

ps. this is so new, we haven't had a chance to post the products yet on the website. Pricing will be very competitive and we ordered 20+ guitars to get on board. If you're looking for a particular model, we probably already have it in the queue


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

sysexguy said:


> Cale0906, did you receive my e-mail reply? We have a Metallic Alpine Warhawk 390 coming in our opening shipment. Like all our guitar products, they will be available for sale and demo at Moog Audio in Montreal and for customers outside Quebec, directly through us.
> 
> Andy www.diffusion-audio.com
> 
> ps. this is so new, we haven't had a chance to post the products yet on the website. Pricing will be very competitive and we ordered 20+ guitars to get on board. If you're looking for a particular model, we probably already have it in the queue


Email sent inquiring about a Reverend!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've noodled around on this one unplugged. The neck is in between a slim and a '59. Nice ring. Feels more like an LP special than an SG. It looks much better in person. They also have a Volcano, Warhawk II like above, a Charger 290 and a Buckshot

http://www.capsulemusic.com/retail/detail.asp?ID=3402


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I Need to know - Where ??????? Send me a PM if you don't want to spurt it out!


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Canadian dealers of Reverend:

RKM Music (link is dead)
66-975 Broadmoor Blvd.
Sherwood Park, Alberta
Canada T8A 5W9
ph: 780-417-9916

Capsule Music
921 Queen St. West
Toronto, Ontario
Canada M6J 1G5
ph: 416-203-0202

Underdog Music
212 2nd Ave N.
Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Canada S7K 2B5
ph: 306-665-8364
fax: 306-373-8364
email: [email protected]

Moog Audio/Diffusion-Audio, Inc.
3828 Boul St-Laurent
Montreal, Quebec
Canada H2W 1X6
ph: 450-227-3818


Underdog seems alright, but they're pricing their guitars at list price, which is a lot more than other dealers.


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Andy 

No i didnt get your email but i will be calling you today or monday am ! I am interested in a Warhawk 390 ! Thanks for your reply 



sysexguy said:


> Cale0906, did you receive my e-mail reply? We have a Metallic Alpine Warhawk 390 coming in our opening shipment. Like all our guitar products, they will be available for sale and demo at Moog Audio in Montreal and for customers outside Quebec, directly through us.
> 
> Andy www.diffusion-audio.com
> 
> ps. this is so new, we haven't had a chance to post the products yet on the website. Pricing will be very competitive and we ordered 20+ guitars to get on board. If you're looking for a particular model, we probably already have it in the queue


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Since Reverend stopped selling direct, ALL the stores have raised their prices. The dealers in the States are now charging an average of $100 more per guitar. I don't think Capsules prices will stay that low for long, but who knows. They somehow have prices even lower then the US stores. They have a Buckshot listed for $499, which is lower than I have ever seen. Are their prices on the site in USD or CAD?

Capsule might have the best prices right now, but what good does that do me if they never have any stock? They never answered any of my emails about a specialty order, or shipping guitars either.

Technically, Underground's prices are below list price quoted on Rev's site (because the list is in USD). Also, the mistake on my part is I didn't try to talk them down at all. I am 100% sure you probably could. But again, compared to what I see places charges in the States now, and taking into account duties and taxes, I don't find Undergrounds prices aren't THAT high. Compared to Capsule, they are high. I just wanted to get the model I wanted right away and they are the first store to have it in stock.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so getting that Warhawk II HB guitar. I've heard of Reverend, but never looked into them until now. I can honestly say I've never heard/seen/read such praise for a single guitar line...and they cost $400-700. You see loads of professional musicians using stock $500 guitars when they could be using anything!

I'm truly amazed and can't wait to pick one up.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok we're up and running:

http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=category&category_id=330

Lots of guitars coming in, please contact us if you're looking for something in particular as not all models are available for immediate delivery.

Andy


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> Ok we're up and running:
> 
> http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=category&category_id=330
> 
> ...


Great looking site and great prices, when I come around to buying either a daredevil or a flatroc, I'll be sure to come to you guys.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey, cool... my SO's family has a cottage 20 minutes from St-Sauveur... nice part of southern Quebec for sure. Best of luck with the business! And having very recently hefted a Reverend with my own hands and gave it a strum (thanks, torndownunit!), I have to say that these are guitars with true mojo.. great lines, impressive fit and finish and an amazing, supple neck. I just told my gal that I'm done buying guitars but who am I kidding? I think there's a Reverend Daredevil in my future.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Just love the Warhawk HB in blue. Oh great... now i feel it coming on again...
The prices your listing look good for such a great guitar. Adam let me know how you like it when you get it, you going for the black or the blue?


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

PaulS said:


> Just love the Warhawk HB in blue. Oh great... now i feel it coming on again...
> The prices your listing look good for such a great guitar. Adam let me know how you like it when you get it, you going for the black or the blue?


I'm going for the black. Love the cream coloured pickguard! I'd like a vibrato bar but I'll probably pass since I don't use it all that much. I can always get a Bigsby if I really need one.

Here's a Guitar World video review of the Warhawk:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=go6J4wX9x1A


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> Ok we're up and running:
> http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=category&category_id=330
> Lots of guitars coming in, please contact us if you're looking for something in particular as not all models are available for immediate delivery.
> Andy




...i'll be ordering a jetstream 390 from you the moment i can justify it!

-dh


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> Ok we're up and running:
> 
> http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=category&category_id=330
> 
> ...


I'm having a lot of trouble with your site SYSEXGUY. When I try to navigate to other pages it freezes on me. And from the Home page the link to enter the site doesn't seem to work.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The Flatroc should be here this week guys. I will post some photos of it, my Charger 290 and my Reverend Goblin together.


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*Reverend*

Hello Andy, I am from B.C. where there are no dealers for Reverend Guitars.
Are you able to ship to B.C.? 
If you can what taxes are applicable,just the GST? 
How much to ship to B.C.?
Thanks in advance,



sysexguy said:


> Ok we're up and running:
> 
> http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=category&category_id=330
> 
> ...


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

The tax rules are PST/GST in Quebec, HST where that applies and just GST everywhere else. The customer volunteerly remits the PST as applicable in their respective province:smilie_flagge17: (that afaik is the letter of the law). 

To answer your question, just GST to BC, shipping will be about $45 and take 5 business days.

Thanks,

Andy

ps. perhaps I'll start a thread in the dealer area, we can move these posts there and concentrate this thread on the guitars themselves?????


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Just bought the Warhawk II HB and I'm so stoked! Should be here in 2-3 days, I'll let you know how it is!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Did someone know if the flatrock model is avaible with a maple neck/fretboard ? The Charger 290 looks really interessing too! I think I'm gonna go to Moog audio to try one of these!


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Ti-Ron, Flatroc is only available with a rosewood neck. I will post both here and on our website when we actually have the guitars in stock. 
There is now a list of the guitars that we will receive in August, on our site's reverend page.

Andy


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ok, got a few photos. I usually try to take better photos without the flash, but I was in a hurry this time.

The family:


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Just got my Reverend Warhawk II HB in black from Capsule Music. I've been playing it for only 2 hours or so, but all I can say is: :banana:

I'm simply amazed so far. This guitar can do so many sounds thanks to the bass contour knob and non-useless tone/volume knobs. It's so fun to play!

Pics and maybe a review later


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Woohoo! Glad to finally have another Reverend player on the forums. I'm glad you like the guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm particularly fond of these two. 



















I don't have a solid body humbucker guitar yet, so.........

But having no disposable income until next year,... and also wanting a Jimmy Vaughan Strat,... and wanting another amp. The G.A.S. pains are close to intolerable. So at time like this, I take liquid remedy. Currently it is Beck's.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

they are real nice guitars!!! i like the warhawk II HB best in black personaly 

wicked guitars


----------



## thecornman (May 13, 2007)

I live in Saskatoon and have bought my last guitar and amp from the guys at Underdogs music. These guys are super good to deal with and do really know their stuff. They were also one of the first Canadian stores to sign on with Reverend Guitars as a distributer of their products and because of this they are on the top of the list for getting in any new models that come out for Reverend. When you go in the store they usaully have every model of Reverend guitar that you can think of. I don't know what kind of deals they will give when shipping guitars out, but I know if you deal with them in person they are more then willing to move on the list prices of guitars. I know this doesn't help some of you, but if you are ever coming through they are well worth stopping by and checking out. Underdogs is owned and run by musicans for musicans and are top notch guys.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I've watched the youtube videos for the volcano...looks interesting down the line, has anyone compared it to a Gibson USA made V? :rockon2:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

adamthemute said:


> I'm going for the black. Love the cream coloured pickguard! I'd like a vibrato bar but I'll probably pass since I don't use it all that much. I can always get a Bigsby if I really need one.
> 
> Here's a Guitar World video review of the Warhawk:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=go6J4wX9x1A


So, how's the action and the fret finishing on these guitars?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just got the Reverend Newsletter. There are four new dealers in Canada. Have a look. If you subscribe to the newsletter, you get a chance win a Rev Axe.

http://www.reverendguitars.com/newsletter.html


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Just got the Reverend Newsletter. There are four new dealers in Canada.





...no mention of capsule?

-dh


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi David, that's "*new*" dealers, Capsule and underdog are on the Canadian dealer list (below the map of the US and A)

Andy


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> Hi David, that's "*new*" dealers, Capsule and underdog are on the Canadian dealer list (below the map of the US and A)
> Andy


...yeah, as soon as i hit "submit", i began to wonder if i should take another look. and then, this beautiful redhead came to my desk and asked if we could discuss something privately...and that's when i realized i was daydreaming and headed for the coffee machine.

i'm easily distracted.

-dh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*A Sh*tload of Revs*

I had two quick minutes the other day after attending a funeral, so I went into Capsule Music a few doors down. I really don't know how many more axes they get into that place. I looked around saw around ten Revs. The set necks they had were the Volanco, Daredevil HB, Warhawk II 390 and a Manta Ray HB. There were even more Set Necks. Two quick minutes didn't give me a chance to try any.  But in case anyone was thinking about trying one, now would be a good time. The Daredevil and Warhawk were $550. The Manta Ray was $625. Flatrocs, Jetstreams and Club Kings too.


----------



## DSGS (Oct 31, 2007)

Glad to see that there's some other Rev fans here in Canada. I tried out the Volcano and P-90 Roundhouse at a store in Kelowna, BC. They were great - fantastic necks and nice pickups. Very classy guitars. Either of those guitars are in my near future.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am loving my Flatroc. I have to admit the Charger has been collecting a little dust since I got the Flatroc. I love it too, but the Revtron pickups are such a great middle ground between my Tele and humbuckers. I did some recording with the Flatroc recently. When it's finished I will post it.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'll be getting a check in january for participating in a study. i'm planning on using it to buy a jetstream 390.

-dh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i'll be getting a check in january for participating in a study. -dh


Is this one of the pharmaceutical studies where they use you to test new drugs or nuclear isotopes ??


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Is this one of the pharmaceutical studies where they use you to test new drugs or nuclear isotopes ??


...the former, although i'm really more interested in the latter.

:smile:

-dh


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I order a Reverend Manta Ray way back in July and it finally showed up today:




















The big problem now is I want another one. I'll take some better pic's on the weekend and post them.

Got a super deal and fantastic service from Andy at Diffusion Audio, and I'll probably be depleting his stock again real soon!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooo !!! Diffusion Audio ???



Tarbender said:


> Well I order a Reverend Manta Ray way back in July and it finally showed up today:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Demos*

Demo of the Daredevil HB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhFI8ABpFyQ

Demo of the Daredevil 290

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQAB5bu0rLg

Reverend has 19 demos posted - http://www.youtube.com/user/reverendguitars


----------



## dmcguire (Oct 9, 2021)

reverend guitars are great, and getting better all the time in my opinion. though more expensive than they used to be you get a lot more guitar for your money at the price range they live in. and so many of them just look fantastic, to my eye at least


----------

